# how to create a auto tone preset with no auto exposure



## adwb (Jul 17, 2014)

I want to create a preset that will auto set every thing except the exposure is that possible?

I have created a preset using the auto tone  setting only in the create preset box and then  using a text editor change settings from true to false and so on but I can't get it to work without the exposure being also corrected.

alternately is there some way to tune the auto function in the develop module as it constantly over exposes


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi adwb, welcome to the forum!  Are you still on 3.4, as per your profile?  Or a more recent version?  The reason I ask is there used to be a way to do it which was made defunct by PV2012.  The alternative now is to press Auto and then apply a preset that resets exposure.


----------



## adwb (Jul 19, 2014)

Victoria, thanks for the reply, I am on version 5 . Something now and I already do what you suggest.
i was just hoping there was a way round it.
i find the auto is to aggressive in applying the exposure adjustment and wish there was a way to fine tune it to suit my work.
i guess the other option is to try underexposing and see what happens then.


----------



## Glenn NK (Jul 28, 2014)

adwb said:


> i guess the other option is to try underexposing and see what happens then.



I don't think that's a good approach - it has the potential to add more noise (the opposite of ETTR).


----------

